

Ask HN:How to categorize people's interests? - hugocaracoll

I&#x27;m working on an app that shows people interests divided into some categories.
I already thought about: books, movies, activities, sports, food, etc... and the list goes on.<p>What do you think are the main 5 (or less) categories in which your interests fit?
======
a3n
If you're looking for categories to prompt users' initial app use:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hobbies](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hobbies)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Contents/Portals](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Contents/Portals)

Amazon, and the publishing industry in general, probably has some interesting
information based on book sales.

Mine: news, computer science, a small handful of stringed instruments,
personal finance/wealth, peace.

